# Pics from Sears Point (finally!)



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Eugie Baange said:


> *Raffi -
> Which session were you signed up for?
> 
> My wife bought a High Performance Driving Session for me at Sears Point and I am stoked to go.
> ...


Eugie, I went with the Golden Gate Chapter of the BMW CCA, so the school was very well run and extremely safe. Don't let the pics intimidate you; if you go with the CCA, TracQuest, Driving Concepts or a similar, well-run outfit, your instructor will not push you to drive beyond your own limits, as well as your car's limits. Just go and enjoy. :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

PhilH, here are some pics of my car with filthy RKs, taken last year during our SoCal members' trip to Death Valley.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Pic 2


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Pic 3


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

Thanks. They look great...I'm sure it really helps that you have coilovers too. At one point, I had 16" BBS RK wheels on my old E34. They look just a _little_ more aggressive in 18". :thumbup:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments PhilH. :thumbup:  The coilovers lower the car just enough to get rid of most of the gap between the tires and wheel wells.


----------

